# Gateway FPD2485W Sound?



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

This monitor is quite well built with the exception of their being no HDMI.

But one question that has baffled me, how you suppose to get Audio out of the Monitor? It does have built in speaker as it was triggered through the menu settings. Their is absolutely no audio input on this monitor, it has component inputs with no audio inputs as well. Apparently their is a optional soundbar attachment but all it does is feed off the monitors power with its own input for power, this is baffling on how this is suppose to work.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm guessing Audio either through component or S-Video port..


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

It does have S-Video but I thought S-Video needed Red and White inputs for sound as well? The components is just video but no sound inputs on them.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

The Red/White/yellow are component, 1 for Video and 2 channels (sometimes 1 if only mono) for Audio.

S-Video was like the pre-HDMI cable where both Audio and Video is served through the port.


----------

